# This egg looks different



## JourneyN15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I'd love to have your thoughts on a Redfoot egg that looks different. I'm at day 41 of incubating at 86-87.4 degrees and 85% humidity. Egg #3 looks different than the other two. It took 23 days to chalk but still shows development.
Anyone else seen something similar in their eggs at this stage?
Thank you!
Egg #1



Egg #2



Egg #3



Another one of Egg #3


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Dec 31, 2015)

Egg 1 & 2 have the ring of life and the embryo in the middle. Egg 3 looks a little behind but is getting the ring of life.


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Dec 31, 2015)

As this is an old post, how are your eggs now?


----------



## JourneyN15 (Jan 26, 2016)

They're at 119 days of incubation. Still waiting on hatching day! The number 3 egg looked to be possible twins. I'm definitely working of patience here but I'll be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 1, 2016)

Do any look ready to pip?


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 1, 2016)

What's the average incubation time for red foots?


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you for asking @littlemozzy1987 ! Number 1 hatched this weekend and #2 and #3 (the possible twins) have pipped and are working on coming out!  From what I have read it can take 120 -150 days or longer for hatching Redfoots. I read about one keeper's Redfoot eggs hatching consistently between 108-115 days. I am NO expert but from what I understand, the lower the temperature the longer incubation period and the higher temps, the shorter the incubation period. I chose what I felt was a medium and also safe temperature (I had 4 thermometers, 3 digital and one analog) and I had readings in a range of 85-86.7 and mine are pipping at 121, 124 and 125 days. 

This is what I read from the Tortoise Trust:
"Success has been reported at a wide range of temperatures, from 27 degrees Celsius to 33 degrees Celsius (80.6-91.4 F), but most breeders find that temperatures between 29-31 degrees (84.2-87.8 F) produce the most consistent success. Incubation with this species can be a fairly extended affair - time frames from 120 days to 190 days are typical, with 145 days average."

And this from Joe Heinen, The Redfoot Tortoise:
"Most recommend the temperature to be set between 29°C and 35°C. I have personally found that temps over 32.22°C results in less hatchings. I prefer 30°C (86°F). Sex determination is temperature dependent, with lower temps producing males and higher temps producing females. At 31.67°C (89°F) I get females. If the temps are too high shell deformities (such as extra scutes) will occur."
Joe Heinen says 3-4 months of incubation time.


This is number one! My number 2 is almost out now but seems to have a shell deformity. It's so cute and has been kicking and spinning to get out. <3 I'll be asking some questions about the shell once its out and I get a good look at it and a photo.


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 1, 2016)

She is beautiful. I can't wait to find out if you have twins.

I have 4 leopards out now and the last one has pipped! 
☺


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank youuu @littlemozzy1987  Your babies a gorgeous! Let us meet #5 when its here!


----------



## JourneyN15 (Feb 2, 2016)

Update: The "twin-looking" egg hatched today with just ONE big baby in it! It's a 31 gram cutie.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, he is so cute!


----------



## littlemozzy1987 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ah wow. What a beauty and an excellent weight! ☺


----------

